# Pants on the ground



## ZeVerstava (Jan 18, 2010)

discuss.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

Fuck you.

Discuss.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jan 19, 2010)

Saw this on TV. I roflmao'd.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 19, 2010)

pull yo pants up fool


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> pull yo pants up fool


*HI THE WORST*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2010)

:[

What the hell is this?


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 19, 2010)

take your spam elsewhere


----------



## Sharpz (Jan 19, 2010)

hat turned sideways looking like a fool with your pants on the ground.

My new hero.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 19, 2010)

My mamadukeski showed me this earlier today. Totally amazing!


----------



## Sefi (Jan 19, 2010)

http://topcultured.com/top-10-general-larr...ground-remixes/


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 19, 2010)

Saw it on TV... that guy takes the metaphoric cake.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 22, 2010)

It is so stupid but you cannot help from watching it.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 22, 2010)

I love this song so much, I have been singing all week xD


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 22, 2010)

That song, is awesome! I must put it on my iPod!


----------



## Raika (Jan 22, 2010)

Pants on the ground, lookin like a fool, with your pants on the ground...
Catchy man...


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 22, 2010)

damn, were are my speakers:. . .


----------



## strawhat-san (Jan 26, 2010)

video contains epic win 
a new hero is born


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh noes. Youtube removes this as well.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jan 26, 2010)

You notice he/she was banned today right.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 26, 2010)

CAP99 said:
			
		

> You notice he/she was banned today right.


Not today, ages ago.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jan 26, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> CAP99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, and why.

On topic: Funny vid (Original)


----------

